# ip problems (disconnects)



## Vib3 (May 14, 2009)

Had issues on 7.1-R (xl0) with dhclient (disconnects for many hours), server doesn't disconnect when added "dhclient xl0" to crontab to start every 5 hour. Disconnects also when using static ip.

Also on 7.2-R (bge0) same issue, changed ip to static, but still disconnecting issues.

On 7.0-R ip worked fine, no disconnects.

PREVIOUS THREAD: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3674

Heard also other people having these issues. Bug ?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

Your server seems to constantly change IP addresses when on DHCP. I wonder why that is. It might cause the switch or router (where the server is attached) to throw a fit as the arp table keeps changing.


----------



## Vib3 (May 14, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your server seems to constantly change IP addresses when on DHCP. I wonder why that is. It might cause the switch or router (where the server is attached) to throw a fit as the arp table keeps changing.



It stays the same because of mac-bind, ip: 80.221.245.123.
Edited ip, so mistyped.


----------

